# Enneagram as antagonist? Advice/comments



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

Um I am trying to make antagonist based on the enneagram personality theory like bleach used the aspects of death for the espadas so this is what I am thinking

The Reformer is a perfectionist leader that prefers to settles things calmly, but in cold justice and if someone disrupts this and it becomes cold anger. He is also a fencing master with morals and a very huge neat freak.

The Helper is a weird chirpy female that obsessively wants to help anyone that her leader needs or someone she considers attractive or typically someone weaker. I may make her hypnotized to a certain degree but kind of have good intentions but is very violent to the degree she is patronizing to her victims without knowing it and psychotically cruel to anyone that stands in her way. I may make her a hypnotist ironically using hearts or some light based fighting skill.

The Achiever I would like to be an athletic, cheerful but vain jerk that see anyone he is assigned to either defeat or anything he is order to steal as a trophy. I want him to be extremely fast and use wind based skills. He wants to do things just to impress the group and feel accomplished. I may give him a somewhat short temper just for the simple fun of it.

The Individualist I may make him a somewhat loner. I want him to be completely hooded up and bleeding out ink from stitch patches on his cloak to emphasize the artistic quality. I may make him a silent poetic gloomy type that is in the group only to find himself or obtain his memory since he has retrograde amnesia..I could imagine that he could use ink and turn it into something sharpish or something shadow base maybe. Poison also is an option since octopus ink I think is poisonous but i do not know?

The investigator may just be the very extremely intelligent type that can make himself invisible, warp and see others weak point. I could see him as heartless in a mechanical way and thinks like a master computer. He may be more reluctant to do anything with his group unless its the leader or the Individualist whenever they meet. I could make him the one that cause some to be brainwashed and use virtual floating eyeballs to attack his enemies with sun beams or moon beams? Also the hidden analyst of the group.

The Loyalist, since this is my type maybe, could be a guy that can make absolute zero degree barriers from nowhere and use it to reflect attacks and use pieces to cut others. He could have multiple personality disorder to represent his phobic side. His pale yellow eye could be his phobic side (pale yellow represents cowardly tendencies.) Phobic could be very timid and humble to the Reformer while the counter-phobic with a orange-yellow eye (resembling courage) could be rebellious, more hostile, defensive and hyper analytical to everyone he sees as distrustful and very suspicious of the reformer but listens to him only because he is powerful than him. I may make the barriers for phobic and ice towers for the counter phobic

The enthusiast I think he could a sarcastic loud flamboyant clown face (literally although its cliche). He could be the hedonist in the group wanting to have fun at great lengths to be a sadist using mainly electricity to galvanize his 'playmates' . I would image him to be the strangely enough the mage of the group using a happy mask, angry mask and sad mask representing thunder, magma and water respectively. he could be very hyper and and funny but very scared of mirrors, sharp tools or usage of weapons.

The Challenger is going to be a sort of serial killing assassin using a great sword. He may be the one in charge of all invasions and using very dirty tactics to kill everyone that is the enemy or remotely in the way of their goal regardless who it is. He may be the over killer and crude degrading others he may not kill and leave them emotionally and mentally scarred just to torture the petty enemies. I may make him have a weak spot for anyone not an adult or someone that has great potential. He disrespects and slanders the leader because of his morals that get in the way. I want him to use fire to cremate his victims since eights typically release anger with no ease.

Lastly, the peace keeper. I am debate if this should be a male or female. Mostly likely a female, She could be a pale like princess that is kind and peaceful but very achromatic about her reactions. I was thinking either to have her equipped with a small albino teddy bear named "peace" That can transform in a AK-47, katana, or fan revealing tiny petals when she is trying to protect the peace of her friends. She could be in the group just to protect someone important to her. She tries avoid fighting and if she has to, she sheds a single tear and turns her bear into a weapon. I would love for her to be the gentle and shy type or someone that ultimately leaves the group in order to help others or something.

So that is it? please be honest and I am not trying to be rude and I am sorry if I made fun of your types. I just needed inspiration and this was the only thing that was left and really usable.. But if you have suggestions and also if you were to use a grouping for bad guy teams what would you think that would be good? So any kind of comments would really help me.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm, maybe these threads will be of help?

mine (a copypasta of an article about story genres and protagonists)

@_Kito_'s NaNoWriMo


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

This sounds like it would be an epic story. One question though: what would the protagonist be like? Maybe, instead of having all of the enneatypes as antagonists, you could have some of them be the good guys? Just a small thought. But I really am interested in what you have planned for the protagonist.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

xQrivaNx said:


> This sounds like it would be an epic story. One question though: what would the protagonist be like? Maybe, instead of having all of the enneatypes as antagonists, you could have some of them be the good guys? Just a small thought. But I really am interested in what you have planned for the protagonist.


Oh, yeah I think I understand what you mean. But the protagonistmis a guy named Jerome Latour. He lost his twin brother who the latter was kidnapped at the school for the gifted ennea-towers. His personality is based on his name. Jerome, is a sacred name and Latour means tower. I did a quiz for him he is a 1w9, 2w1 and a 6w5. His role is to get accepted in the school and find his brother while a certain organization is causing trouble. He ends up meeting Claude having conflict with him and slowly befriends him along with others who knows about Jerome's goal. I understand that having intricated characters could potentially ruin a story without a decent plot though, so I am unsure. I appreciate your question though. I wanted to use the Enneagram to make enemies so they could have some symbolism but I do think it needs to be balanced with good and bad. I think you are right though....No offense if I sound like a jerk, I am just thinking. I am sorry


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

actually the only ones that I may make good is the 4,9,and either the 6 or 2. I might actually give them names...soon hopefully


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are their names in order: Devin, Ann, Kamran, Farid, Perry, Setia, Reese, Howard, and Irene


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Man you have some wicked imagination, those descriptions are awesome and seem quite on point. I think it would be cool if you made it into a web-comic/manga but just kept the characters as their enneagram types: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9. You could advertise it on personality forums and get crazy amounts of views! 

edit: As well, it might not be that any character is specifically an antagonist or a protagonist, but instead that different situations bring out the worst of the different types. The 'foil' of the different ways of living would illuminate their personalities...? Just thinking out loud though, you got my imagination running haha.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

thwoomp said:


> Man you have some wicked imagination, those descriptions are awesome and seem quite on point. I think it would be cool if you made it into a web-comic/manga but just kept the characters as their enneagram types: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9. You could advertise it on personality forums and get crazy amounts of views! edit: As well, it might not be that any character is specifically an antagonist or a protagonist, but instead that different situations bring out the worst of the different types. The 'foil' of the different ways of living would illuminate their personalities...? Just thinking out loud though, you got my imagination running haha.


Um wow thanks although I am not really good at comics but I think..I could flesh it out in some details.. It was just a thought I think... But I am working on epic poem story. They are actually the main antagonists. ironically, I kind of am mainly lost at the nine, Irene since I cannot think of any bad qualities except being apathetic out of not wanting to intrude or exert anger overtly but... Its just a thought... But do you mean like specifically explaining why they are bad what do they that is bad to make them an antagonist. I hope that my examples were not too graphic.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

In all honesty I think your understanding of nine might be a little too exclusive in a sense. Myself as a nine, I feel like one of the challenges as a nine (w8) is being too apathetic about values and reality in general. When you don't place the kinds of values that "normal" people place on things it is easy to be disconnected from reality and be increasingly subjective. I find in this sense I can really relate to the personality descriptions that suggest that nines can be very similar to fours in their subjectivity.

There have been times in my life when I have been a complete asshole simply because other's feelings didn't "register". I was so much in a skewed sense of peace that I sort of didn't give a damn if someone felt a little bit of pain to maintain my position. 

Even recently, particularly with girls, I have surprised myself with how I can be perhaps even a bit sadistic, if people come into my life and take advantage of me (from my point of view.) When this happens I almost go into 'survival' mode, where I will do anything including hurt others to take care of myself, and my desire to be at peace and okay. In these situations it's almost like "the ends justify the means" to regain my stability, control and perhaps even "sanity" over my life. This may be a bit of an ENFP thing where I kind of lash out to protect my sensitive self (ie my Fi kicking in), ...but maybe that might give you a sense that nines are certainly not harmless.

These kinds of situations have been the rare extremes in my life, navigating this crazy world. But I suppose if your looking at antagonism those kinds of situation would naturally be the focus...


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

thwoomp said:


> In all honesty I think your understanding of nine might be a little too exclusive in a sense. Myself as a nine, I feel like one of the challenges as a nine (w8) is being too apathetic about values and reality in general. When you don't place the kinds of values that "normal" people place on things it is easy to be disconnected from reality and be increasingly subjective. I find in this sense I can really relate to the personality descriptions that suggest that nines can be very similar to fours in their subjectivity.There have been times in my life when I have been a complete asshole simply because other's feelings didn't "register". I was so much in a skewed sense of peace that I sort of didn't give a damn if someone felt a little bit of pain to maintain my position. Even recently, particularly with girls, I have surprised myself with how I can be perhaps even a bit sadistic, if people come into my life and take advantage of me (from my point of view.) When this happens I almost go into 'survival' mode, where I will do anything including hurt others to take care of myself, and my desire to be at peace and okay. In these situations it's almost like "the ends justify the means" to regain my stability, control and perhaps even "sanity" over my life. This may be a bit of an ENFP thing where I kind of lash out to protect my sensitive self (ie my Fi kicking in), ...but maybe that might give you a sense that nines are certainly not harmless.These kinds of situations have been the rare extremes in my life, navigating this crazy world. But I suppose if your looking at antagonism those kinds of situation would naturally be the focus...


I sincerely apologize for that.. I did not at all mean to make it seem like nines were a carpet and I should have seriously thought about that before I posted it.. Thank you for being honest by the way. But yeah, I think you're right. Everything has a heads and an equal tails to balance the good and bad. When you think something is fully bad, you avoid or bash it. When you think something is fully good, you underestimate the limits and take advantage of it. Again, I am very sorry for any offense that was felt and I completely respect that you did not get harsh. Oddly I think my tritype is a 6w5, 4w5 and 9w1 so I should have understood that factor since types was what I was discussing in a sense....


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Oh, don't worry about it I wasn't offended at all I just thought you I'd help since you said you were having trouble understanding the bad qualities of nine. 

Yeah though I do think that sometimes people make too much of a deal of nines being pushovers etc. I think it just has to do with personality types in general, there is always the tendency to think in stereotypes with these kinds of things.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

thwoomp said:


> Oh, don't worry about it I wasn't offended at all I just thought you I'd help since you said you were having trouble understanding the bad qualities of nine. Yeah though I do think that sometimes people make too much of a deal of nines being pushovers etc. I think it just has to do with personality types in general, there is always the tendency to think in stereotypes with these kinds of things.


Oh thank you.. I thought you were offended... But I honestly was somewhat inspired by the five bad band but I have no clue which one would fit which. Irene, the 9, I could make her more cold and expressionless facial wise but oh well


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

Nevermind. I think I have an idea. The big bad is Devin, the dragon is Setia, the evil genius are both Perry and Reese[he can read minds by listening to the electricity in the brain? Plus he is a jail keeper and is spying on the main character], the brutes will be Howard and Kamran, the dark lady will be Ann while I supppse the sixth-rangers will be Farid [due to being kidnap and brainwashed] and Irene [ I just decided that she was forced in the group due to having someone important to her held hostage by Reese]


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

LuminousDirge said:


> Um I am trying to make antagonist based on the enneagram personality theory like bleach used the aspects of death for the espadas so this is what I am thinking
> 
> The Reformer is a perfectionist leader that prefers to settles things calmly, but in cold justice and if someone disrupts this and it becomes cold anger. He is also a fencing master with morals and a very huge neat freak.
> 
> ...


Possible to switch the genders up a little? Pretty please? The stereotypes bore me.

Octopus ink isn't really venomous, but it can certainly pose as an irritant. Poisonous ink sounds awesome though (Who cares it's fictional!).


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

Umm may I please ask which parts specifically but I think I get what you mean if you are talking about the 2 and 9... Im sorry I just never thought about that though..... although I probably for the majority will not change the 4's gender due to him being twins with the main character. But may I ask what do you mean in all respect so I will not jump to inaccurate conclusions?Also thanks...for the poison ink thing. I thought it up originally because of ink poisoning and since the octopus family is a source of ink (I think) I thought ink from octopus could be poisonous since that would have been the original source but again the above is a huge guess based on my intuition...


----------

